# Problème avec AirDrop



## padlang (4 Octobre 2015)

Salut j'ai un problème avec AirDrop de mon MacBook Pro 2014. Il ne reconnaît plus mon iPhone ni mon iPad. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci d'avance


----------



## rama.197 (4 Octobre 2015)

Quelles sont tes versions d'os X et iOS ?


----------



## TweaksJ (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que AirDrop sur ton iPhone et ton iPad est activé pour être vu par tous le monde? Tu glisse de puis le bas de ton écran vers le haut et ensuite tu cliques sur le symbole AirDrop et finalement tu choisies "Tous le monde" si le "Contact seulement" ne fonctionne pas.

N'hésite pas à nous retenir au courant!

Twitter: @TweaksJ


----------



## padlang (5 Octobre 2015)

Je suis avec El Capitan et iOS 9.0.2.
AirDrop est bien activé sur les 3 appareils. AirDrop fonctionne très bien entre l'iPhone et l'iPad. Ça fait depuis mi-septembre à peu près que ce ne fonctionne plus avec le Mac.


----------



## TweaksJ (5 Octobre 2015)

Je peux essayer chez moi si ça fonctionne et je vous retiens au courant.


----------



## padlang (5 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci


----------



## rama.197 (5 Octobre 2015)

Moi ça fonctionne... iphone 5s ios 9.0.2 et os x 10.11.1 bêta


----------



## TweaksJ (6 Octobre 2015)

Moi ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.


----------



## padlang (6 Octobre 2015)

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul. Si quelqu'un peut nous aider, il est le bienvenu. Merci à toi "TweakJ".


----------



## TweaksJ (6 Octobre 2015)

Je crois qu'on est pas que les deux à avoir de soucis. Je ne sais pas si il y a vraiment une solution à part attendre une correction grâce à une mise à jour! [emoji5]️


----------



## ptitloup2106 (14 Octobre 2015)

Même problème pour moi avec un macbook air de 2015 sous El Capitan et un iPhone sous IOS 9...
Mon iPhone et iPad fonctionnent bien en AirDrop mais aucune communication avec le MBA.
Galère, sauveur je t'attends !!!


----------



## NIFUR (14 Octobre 2015)

Des sites américains donnent un élément de réponse...Il y aurait une faille de sécurité avec Airdrop, permettant à des tiers ennemis de pénétrer nos chères données. Ils préconisent de désactiver Airdrop en attendant des meilleurs jours. Ce qui est étonnant c'est que notre presse francophone informatique  est plutôt muette sur ce sujet !!
D'ailleurs n'a t'on pas  des risques encore plus grands avec les cartes bancaires, accessibles via leurs nouvelles puces sans contact, y compris dans les lieux publics et les transports en commun?


----------



## Aigleroyal (15 Octobre 2015)

Salut! Ok, c'est vrai. Parce que suis nouveau chez Apple, je viens d'acquérir un MBA 2015 et un IPad Air 2 depuis le 30 août 2015. J'ai commencé avec Yosemite et iOS 8. Quand le Mac était sous Yosemite, j'avais transféré tous mes fichiers de mon PC à mon MBA et de celui-ci à l'iPad qui était déjà sous iOS 9. Mais, lorsque le MBA est passé sous El Capitan, l'iPad n'est plus visible via AirDrop. Donc, le problème pourrait se résoudre avec mag. Merci.


----------



## padlang (21 Octobre 2015)

Salut je viens de faire une mise à jour OS X 10.11.1 et iOS 9.1. 
Et hop AirDrop remarche. [emoji3]


----------



## city1 (21 Octobre 2015)

Pareil pour moi ça remarche avec IOS 9.1 et OS X 10.11.1


----------



## Fonzerelli (22 Octobre 2015)

Ca fonctionne ! Sacré Apple…


----------



## Aigleroyal (23 Octobre 2015)

Oui, même pour moi ça marche aussi. Je n'ai pas encore mis à jour les appareils depuis le 15 octobre, comme par magie, j'ai constaté que ça marche!!!!


----------



## Aigleroyal (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, je viens de mettre à jour mes iOS et OS X, mais, AirDrop ne fonctionne plus, plan de MBA ne retrouve plus sa position. Il n'est plus localisable. Je ne sais pas ce qui m'arrive !!!!!


----------



## Aigleroyal (26 Octobre 2015)

Ça fonctionne de nouveau, c'est comme si ça prend beaucoup de temps avant la première connexion.


----------

